# dallas ev club



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

wsv3424 said:


> can someone tell me who to contact or where to meet at the next meeting ?
> hope its in late september or later,lol !
> appreciate it,
> will
> [email protected]


google nteaa pretty simple


----------

